
Hold It In: Why Are Most Bathrooms in the NYC Subway Locked? - smpetrey
http://untappedcities.com/2014/02/24/hold-it-in-why-are-most-bathrooms-in-the-nyc-subway-locked/
======
Sam_Harris
Giant article-obscuring pop-up.

